# Best Way to Store A Trailer Outdoor?



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Our aluminum trailer sits outside and does just fine. You can buy a specific wash for aluminum and it shines it up bright as new (I'm thinking it's called an acid wash but don't quote me on that). The steel stock trailer gets parked in the barn.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

We have an aluminum stock trailer and it lives outside uncovered. On the trailer it specifically says "Do not wash with acid", check to make sure what is recommended for washing your trailer. They do make some trailer washes for aluminum trailers but I would research them first as I think most aluminum trailers come with a clear coat of some kind that helps prevent the oxidation that comes over time from being exposed. The acid washes that you can get done at truck stops strips that coating off. The oxidation occurs faster and it requires buffing to make it shine like it used to when it was new. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Covering a trailer sometimes ends up causing more damage than anything positive. All winter long the wind flaps and snaps the tarp/cover and ends up causing rub marks or worse.

For an aluminum trailer, as mentioned, just leave it be. Putting the wheels up on wooden planks (if it's being parked on grass) is a good idea as it will not only help with weathering but will prevent it from sinking with frost cycles. 

Most importantly, COVER the wheels. Invest in some RV wheel covers. The sun ages tires far more than anything else and it'll help them last longer - most trailer tires age-out before wearing-out.


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

Yes, I was afraid that covering it with anything would trap the moisture. A lot of people in the area half cover them with those blue plastic tarps they sell at TSC but it doesn't seem to do the trailers much good!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Cover the tires with part sheets of plywood to reduce weather checking. Cold weather isn't usually an issue with metal, it's the hot weather and rain that is. Also, park the trailer on plywood which helps block ground moisture, doesn't allow grass to grow which in turns allows the breezes to blow underneath.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Putting the tires up on planks is an excellent suggestion (which I learned the hard way). One time in very early spring I wanted to use my trailer and the tires had sunk into the gravel and froze there. I couldn't move it with my truck so had to call for a tow truck, all I needed was to be towed about 4 inches.


----------

